# Agregar AUX IN a amplificador DVD reciclado



## polola (Mar 31, 2013)

Hola, necesito un un poco de ayuda con respecto al proyecto que tengo en mente ,os comento.......

Compre hace unas semnas una furgo la cual no tenia radio y pense em comprar un cacharro de estos para ella.







pero este cacharro no tiene amplificador y necesita conectarlo a alguno como es logico y mirando en el trastero encontre un dvd con amplificador lo desmonte y vi que tiene entrada de micro con potenciometro de volumen y apagado(pulsandolo para adentro), y no tiene ninguna entrada auxiliar, solo salidas, mirando por aqui veo que se puede en el, pero no encuentro demasiada info por ser un NOOB en estas cosas....... y necesito una ayuda con esquemas si es posible.

Intente mirar los datasheet del los chips, pero no saco informacion valida.... no se cual es el que corresponde con las entradas.

ay una salida de euroconector(ver foto mas abajo), y pone fl y fr, pero no se si solo sera de salida y no de entrada, vi por la red que un conector de esos que trae la play2 para conectar los RCA al euroconector......... pero no lo probe... serviria?.

Bueno unas foticos a ver si alguien me saca del pozo( Mi gozo en un pozo)


*esta imagen es del preamplificador de entrada del micro por abajo.*





*esta imagen es del preamplificador de entrada del micro por arriba.*





*esta imagen es del amplificador desde arriba.*






*estas imagenes son del amplificador desde abajo y sus correspondientes conexiones de salida.*





*Esta imagen es de las conexiones de salida del euro conector, tiene las siglas FL Y FR ¿Se podria conectar aqui la entrada auxiliar? o solo es para salida y no vale como entrada?.*










Añado foto del conjunto de amplificador con preamplificador y salida de eruroconector por si fuera posible tomarlo de ay.










esoty en bucle...... tengo radio,usb,sd,mp3 y no tengo nada........espero vuestra ayuda.  gracias



Visite varios post que ay por aqui... pero no me sacan de dudas... por eso empece este nuevo. salu2

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/crear-entrada-aux-12156/
1 post visitado

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/agregar-entrada-aux-stereo-10991/

2 post visitado


----------



## Scooter (Mar 31, 2013)

Creo que te complicarás  menos la vida con un par de tda 2004 o similares


----------



## polola (Mar 31, 2013)

Scooter dijo:


> Creo que te complicarás  menos la vida con un par de tda 2004 o similares



Hola gracias por tu respuesta.... puedes explicar que es eso, gracias.

lo pregunto por que como tiene entrada de micro, a ver si sele puede atacar por ay. saludos 



Puedes explicarme su conexion, porfavor?.
para este circuito que tengo
gracias


----------



## polola (Mar 31, 2013)

alguien que me diga como hacer las conexiones por el micro o en su defecto en el potenciometro?...... esperando......... gracias


----------



## niguel (Mar 31, 2013)

En si el reproductor DVD no te sirve como amplificador de potencia ,lo que amplifica el DVD es tan poco que ni siquiera te serviría para unos audífonos.Lo mas fácil seria armarte un amplificador con circuitos integrados con los TDA .busca informacion de estos amplificadores con estos TDA 

saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2013)

Fijate este :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/miniamplificador-20w-estereo-tda2005-20682/#post163667

Armate dos (stereo) de ellos : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


tda2005m_484.zip


----------



## polola (Mar 31, 2013)

niguel dijo:


> En si el reproductor DVD no te sirve como amplificador de potencia ,lo que amplifica el DVD es tan poco que ni siquiera te serviría para unos audífonos.Lo mas fácil seria armarte un amplificador con circuitos integrados con los TDA .busca informacion de estos amplificadores con estos TDA
> 
> saludos.






Como?, si no recuerdo mal, tiene salida 5.1,(se que no lo puedo sacar con esto), perooo no es posible?, es tan bajo que no vale?.......... podeis dar me un poco mas de info?...........TODO MI GOZO EN UN POZO.

saludos





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate este :
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/miniamplificador-20w-estereo-tda2005-20682/#post163667
> 
> Armate dos (stereo) de ellos : http://c11.forosdeelectronica.net//zip.giftda2005m_484.zip



Gracias compañero, uno me da malas noticias y tu me das alternativa.......... jejje,parece el poli bueno y el malo.

Creo que el ampli no debe de ser muy malo o bajo, ya que pone KARAOKE en el frontal del dvd y por eso pense que seria apropiado para el fin........ espero que no se aogue mucho el gozo y alguien me diga lo contrario. gracias - salu23


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2013)

polola dijo:


> Como?, si no recuerdo mal, tiene salida 5.1,(se que no lo puedo sacar con esto), perooo no es posible?, es tan bajo que no vale?..........


 
Esas seis salidas son a nivel señal , preamplificador , no sirven siquiera para mover un audífono !

De todas maneras y para sacarte la duda poné la lista de integrados que llevan esas plaquetas 

Saludos !


----------



## polola (Mar 31, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esas seis salidas son a nivel señal , preamplificador , no sirven siquiera para mover un audífono !
> 
> De todas maneras y para sacarte la duda poné la lista de integrados que llevan esas plaquetas
> 
> Saludos !



Perdona no te entendi bien........ dices que suba las fotos de los chip para saber si se puede o es confirmacion de que no se puede?.

saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 31, 2013)

Lo mas sencillo y facil de hacer es construir un amplificador como te lo han sugerido, pues amplificación como tal no provee el DVD, armalo con TDA's o con algun circuito de audio pensado para automoviles.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2013)

polola dijo:


> Perdona no te entendi bien........ dices que suba las fotos de los chip para saber si se puede o es confirmacion de que no se puede?.
> 
> saludos y muchas gracias


 
No no , agarrá una lupa , lapiz y papel y poné la lista de los integrados !


----------



## polola (Mar 31, 2013)

AParentemente tiene 6, los enumero y .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2013)

Ok y de paso googlealos para ver su función . . .  así se hace  !


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 31, 2013)

Ya con eso puedes determinar cuales son las entradas para que las puedas aprovechar


----------



## polola (Mar 31, 2013)

El integrado o chip mas grande : 

ESS - Vibratto II 

ES6618F C333
TTWCQ29749A

OTOR MAS Y PEQUEÑO:

ESS 

ES66O3S
38D041T

OTRO :

MXS033232
29F800BTC-70
2H094200
TAIWAN

OTRO:

ETRONTECH
EM638165TS-7
H328100A09961

OTRO:

CHMCS3961
D5954

OTRO:

32E701K
HC374

OTRO:

CS4360-KZ
NABX0S0341

En este el 0 que va despues de la X no se si es un 0 o una Q por que es tan pequeño que ni con lupa lo pude ver.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ok y de paso googlealos para ver su función . . .  así se hace  !



los gogleee, pero solo el 

ESS - Vibratto II 

ES6618F C333
TTWCQ29749A


 es el que seguro tiene la llave, pero como soy un pez en esto, por eso no doy con la tecla.
 por que no los entiendo(es mas o menos como el chino).........espero que kme echeis un cable


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2013)

Te falta una parte :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ok y de paso googlealos para ver su función . . . así se hace  !


----------



## analogico (Mar 31, 2013)

lo siento pero ese dvd no te sirve 
por que no trae amplificador
su potencia de salida es la misma que tu cacharro mp3

mira los circuitos con tda
hay varios en el foro  es lo unico
quizas el dvd solo te sirva para sacar piezas como cables, condensadores y resistencias


----------



## polola (Mar 31, 2013)

Hx64 dijo:
			
		

> Lo que se me ocurre es que compres unos altavoces que se alimenten desde un USB ( en los chinos los venden por unos 8 o 10€ ) tienen un cable que tiene un jack macho, ese lo cortas y lo conectas a eso que has comprado, luego quitas los altavoces y conectas a los del coche.
> Otra solución seria pasar por una etapa de potencia, o bien acercarte a una tienda de electrónica y ver si tienen amplia de la marca cebek o similares . Lo que pretendes hacer con el dvd no lo acabo de ver viable



Muchas gracias por esa idea es muy logica y buena y sin tanta perdida de tiempo.......... por otro lado mira lo que un colega me encia por email.......






Me parece que es la solucion a mis problemas.......... mini ampli para mini rerpoductor........ poco a poco sale para adelante.... pero el titulo del post ya no seria el mismo, cambiaria a........... (DESCARTADO! INVIABLE!).

Pasamos a otro te ma y doy este por terminado...........espero que sirva a alguien que se le ocurra lo mismo que a mi y al menos no pierda el tiempo en ello por lo inviable del tema.........

Millones de gracias a todos los que pasasteis por aqui, soys los :number1:


----------



## MDK Microelectronics (Mar 31, 2013)

Ja por fin, ya puedes dejar de lado el DVD y construirlo con algo similar a este!


----------

